
Ask HN: How to test the latency between two Linux containers via shared memory? - gning
Is there any tools or good practice to test the performance (especially, latency) of shared memory between two Linux containers?
======
gtirloni
You could try running ipc-bench's server and client in separate containers.

[https://github.com/goldsborough/ipc-
bench/tree/master/source...](https://github.com/goldsborough/ipc-
bench/tree/master/source/shm)

Apart from the namespace separation logic, I'd expect very little overhead, if
any.

